# Best Plaque Remover?



## DogLoverAJ (Feb 16, 2008)

I am looking for a good plaque remover for my dog. He is a 12 year old collie who has some build up of yellowish/brown plaque and his breath doesn't smell very good. I have tried brushing his teeth in the past, but he really doesn't like it, and with him being a senior, I don't want to stress him out. 

So I was just wondering about other options. I have seen the commercials for Dr. George's Plaque Blast, and am interested. Has anyone used it, and if so, how did it work? 

Any suggestions are welcome! Thank you.


----------



## LilasMom (Jan 18, 2012)

Raw bones are excellent for cleaning teeth, but if his teeth already have brownish plaque and smelly breath, he probably needs his teeth cleaned by a vet.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I really think he needs the vet at this point.

In the future, someone here recommended using an exfoliating bath glove to rub the toothpaste all over your dog's teeth instead of a brush. That person made my life so much easier. The glove is textured enough to provide scrubbing and you can really get in there better than with a brush. Kabota was twisting his head around to get away from the brush, but now he lets me rub his teeth all over without a problem.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes i would get them cleaned by a vet, Holly has bones to chew on, and she gets a denta stix chew everyday before bed, these all help keep her teeth nice and clean.


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

DogLoverAJ said:


> I am looking for a good plaque remover for my dog. He is a 12 year old collie who has some build up of yellowish/brown plaque and his breath doesn't smell very good. I have tried brushing his teeth in the past, but he really doesn't like it, and with him being a senior, I don't want to stress him out.
> 
> So I was just wondering about other options. I have seen the commercials for Dr. George's Plaque Blast, and am interested. Has anyone used it, and if so, how did it work?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome! Thank you.


If your dog is allergic to fish by the peppermint flavored instead

http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/produ...alse&mscssid=F7DBE57D9720499E81B573E315BE7AF3


----------

